# new trail rider!!! (long)



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

no one has a comment?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds like you had a fun day. Welcome to the trail riding minions.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

welcome to trail riding it is so much fun .... sounds like you have a good mount, stop worrying, just be careful and don't let your guard down but relax and enjoy


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

Wow sounds like he took to the water like a fish! How fun for you. My mare acts silly to when I hold her back. I have decied to just let her go. If she stays in front she's fine. She also loves the water. Be careful though, cause lots of horses like to suddenly roll in the water. Have fun...


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys! =]


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I can't wait till I'm able to ride again and AZ is trained. Trail riding is the best!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

i think i am starting to agree with that statment ^ lol! im beginning to think trail riding is the best of the best! competitive riding is starting to get kinda old lol! =]


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad to see you're having a good time - to me, that's the whole point of having horses - to enjoy them! 
As far as overthinking things - just go with the flow, and try to stay within a couple of horse lengths of the group, you'll be fine - easier to keep in with the conversation too


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Yay! Another trail rider is born!  It's very "habit" forming isn't it?! Have fun and stay safe. BTW, after trail riding for a while, when you do return to competetive riding, you'll probably notice a pleasant change in your horses attitude. Trail riding is great for their minds as well as ours. :wink:


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah in fact i took another lesson yesterday (first one in a month i have been doing trails etc.) and we were spectacular! =] like i said i am very excited about trails and i am moving my horse to a diff barn where there are beautiful trails and right down the road there is a trainer that does hunters and jumpers! so i will trailer down once a week or once every two weeks. seems perfect! anyways - horray for trail riding! lol! =]


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Trail riding is a whole lot more interesting than walking around in a circle in the ring


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

my point exactly!!! =]


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy first trail ride!  Sounds like a lovely time.

If he starts getting behind and you don't want a fight, just make him trot there on your command before he decides to do it on his own 

Then it can be a good idea to train him to go well alone and get behind the group a bit. You could for example slowly let the distance between you and the group grow before you give the trot cue (so first week it's 5 metres, second eweek it's 7 metres etc) and eventually you'll have quite a bit between you without him worrying since he know he'll catch up


----------

